# HELP PLEASE!!! water dragon and basilisk



## lizard di (Jun 15, 2010)

I foster for the rspca and a tank turned up with what i was told is two chinese water dragons but it turns out that only one is a chinese water dragon and the other is a green basilisk, is it ok for them to share a tank?

also was wondering what sort of size the basilisk might grow to?

Any help would be appreciated thank you.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Not sure on the size the basilisk will grow to but they should be separated as soon as possible - there are not many lizard species that will happily co-habit with another. As such, it is not safe for them to be together, and the fairest thing to both of them is to split them up.


----------



## lizard di (Jun 15, 2010)

they have been together for quite a while and do snuggle up together i hope they wont be tooo sad!!! lol bless them

thank you


----------



## kLoNe TrOoPa (Mar 5, 2010)

i'm usually against reptiles sharing homes but have seen water dragons and basilisks kept together many many times and in many different reptile shops. Aslong as there getting along fine i'd leave them together


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

kLoNe TrOoPa said:


> i'm usually against reptiles sharing homes but have seen water dragons and basilisks kept together many many times and in many different reptile shops. Aslong as there getting along fine i'd leave them together


But there is absolutely no guarantee they will stay chums, so having a second set-up is a must in case there is a fight and you need to separate quickly.


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

water dragons and basilisks can live together as long as its not two males and they are in a large viv. Basilisk grow to about the same size as water dragons


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

I would seperate them.

Considering basilisks come from central America and water dragons from asia then its not natural at all for them to be sharing a viv.

I dont mean to sound like an ass but for a RSPCA fosterer you should know not to mix species (without extensive research).

And for the size i believe they grow to roughly 3ft. 

All the best.


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

hi ,male basalisks will grow to around 38 inches long nose to tail tip and will develop a high and large crest along there head , back and tail, females will only have a small head crest, the females are also smaller at around 28 inches, water dragon males will be bigger around the jaw line and have a larger crest along there neck and back. basalisks and water dragons are from diffrent areas in the world as stated in another post but there both reptiles that like very simler conditions so to speak , its not ideal to keep them together, so spliting them up may be best and then pairing them with there own kind preferably , however if you have no choise but to keep them together, for now this will be fine providing no fighting or dominace is presant, please provide a large vivarium as both of these reptiles grow to around the simler size so are large animals and basalisks especialy are quite flighty and stress easily so coverd sides are best -like a wooden sided and glass fronted viv. two males are best kept appart however if there is no females in with them generaly they will tollerate each other fine ...any pics of them or there aproximate ages and are they in good condition..? they need an area of quite deep water to soak/swim in ,good humidity around 70% and climbing areas. temps should be around 85 farenheight ambient and basking area of 95f and cool end of around 75f, a horizontaly orientated vivarium is best with plenty of foliage cover for security and a good u.v source and a halogen spot light on a dimming stat over the basking area. we would love to see some pics..poor little guys, well done your for fostering!!!


----------



## sailfinman (May 18, 2009)

right let me set everyone straight basilisks and cwd's will live together without a prob yeah one is from south america and one asian but the temps humidity and diet are the same.
basilisks grow to about 30inches but are slightly smaller in body to cwd i used to keep a male basilisk with a group of cwd's inc a male cwd and they used to sleep together eat together swim together etc...
just make sure they have a large viv 6x6x3 or close.
remember to give the basilisk fruit and veg if the basilisk is more than 20inches give strawberrys and grapes whole and lots of greens.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

sailfinman said:


> right let me set everyone straight basilisks and cwd's will live together without a prob yeah one is from south america and one asian but the temps humidity and diet are the same.


Their husbandry may be the same but it is not natural to put two species together that would not naturally encounter each other in the wild. 
I thought as herp keepers we were committed to giving our animals as natural a life as possible?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Ophexis said:


> Their husbandry may be the same but it is not natural to put two species together that would not naturally encounter each other in the wild.
> I thought as herp keepers we were committed to giving our animals as natural a life as possible?


 
nature argument goes out the window as soon as you put them in a viv :whistling2:

but i agree with sailfinman basilisks and chinese water dragons are two species i happily cohabit, the conditions are near on exact, and they are very similar overall. Just be prepared to seperate if fights break out, but that should be the same with cohabiting even the same species.


----------



## mmcdermid (Feb 26, 2009)

NBLADE said:


> nature argument goes out the window as soon as you put them in a viv :whistling2:
> 
> but i agree with sailfinman basilisks and chinese water dragons are two species i happily cohabit, the conditions are near on exact, and they are very similar overall. Just be prepared to seperate if fights break out, but that should be the same with cohabiting even the same species.


agreed


----------



## lizard di (Jun 15, 2010)

KaneDragon said:


> I would seperate them.
> 
> Considering basilisks come from central America and water dragons from asia then its not natural at all for them to be sharing a viv.
> 
> ...


 
thats why im asking for help on here, I dont profess to know all, and have volunteered to foster for the rspca as they dont get many reptile fosterers and have kept snakes, beardies and iguanas myself, and i never know what will turn up and if im not sure i research and ask on sites such as these.


----------



## lizard di (Jun 15, 2010)

NBLADE said:


> nature argument goes out the window as soon as you put them in a viv :whistling2:
> 
> but i agree with sailfinman basilisks and chinese water dragons are two species i happily cohabit, the conditions are near on exact, and they are very similar overall. Just be prepared to seperate if fights break out, but that should be the same with cohabiting even the same species.





cacoonkitty said:


> hi ,male basalisks will grow to around 38 inches long nose to tail tip and will develop a high and large crest along there head , back and tail, females will only have a small head crest, the females are also smaller at around 28 inches, water dragon males will be bigger around the jaw line and have a larger crest along there neck and back. basalisks and water dragons are from diffrent areas in the world as stated in another post but there both reptiles that like very simler conditions so to speak , its not ideal to keep them together, so spliting them up may be best and then pairing them with there own kind preferably , however if you have no choise but to keep them together, for now this will be fine providing no fighting or dominace is presant, please provide a large vivarium as both of these reptiles grow to around the simler size so are large animals and basalisks especialy are quite flighty and stress easily so coverd sides are best -like a wooden sided and glass fronted viv. two males are best kept appart however if there is no females in with them generaly they will tollerate each other fine ...any pics of them or there aproximate ages and are they in good condition..? they need an area of quite deep water to soak/swim in ,good humidity around 70% and climbing areas. temps should be around 85 farenheight ambient and basking area of 95f and cool end of around 75f, a horizontaly orientated vivarium is best with plenty of foliage cover for security and a good u.v source and a halogen spot light on a dimming stat over the basking area. we would love to see some pics..poor little guys, well done your for fostering!!!


 

thank you very much for your help, they are in a large viv and havent fought at all, they often snuggle up at night, but i do have a spare viv incase there is any probs.
i will post some pics 2moz as they all sleeping now.:notworthy:


----------



## dragonjoanne (Feb 20, 2009)

well done 
one for taking them in and two for asking for help .

i have both andi wouldnt ever keep them together but the one thing im learning about reptile keeping is everyone has there own way of doing things 

hope it all goes well :2thumb:


----------



## lizard di (Jun 15, 2010)

dragonjoanne said:


> well done
> one for taking them in and two for asking for help .
> 
> i have both andi wouldnt ever keep them together but the one thing im learning about reptile keeping is everyone has there own way of doing things
> ...


 
Thats how they came to me, i was told they were male an female chinese water dragons by the rspca, but as they look so different ive been trying to find out what the one was, found out today from the vets even though she didnt know but we got there eventually! 
thank you for your kind words. :2thumb:


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

Possibly the RSPCA got confused as male and female basilisks do look quite different in adulthood, and they may have mentally mixed this up with male and female water dragons. But good on them for taking in reptiles that need homes, and good on you for rehoming!

If you need advice and help on these species, Philippe deVosjoli wrote a booklet in the Herpetocultural Library series that covers both species, plus sailfin lizards, as the keeping of all three is not that dissimilar (ie live in forested areas, like water). It's quite an inexpensive little book as well.

In an ideal world maybe we would home all our species separately. I think however that is more important when we first acquire them, especially if wild-caught, since we don't know if any pathogens native to one species which it carries might adversely affect the other species, esp. if from a different part of the world. Then again, deVosjoli has discussed this in a couple of his books and seems to suggest that if done correctly and carefully, "mixed community" enclosures can work.

In an ideal world maybe we'd all live in the sort of sized homes Aussies and North Americans have, and get all our electricity free from solar power. :lol2: But we have to be grateful for what we've got!


----------



## lizard di (Jun 15, 2010)

yes your right the leccy bill is getting higher with each viv that i foster am thinking of trying to work summat solar power out! plus i also have 34 beardie eggs that will soon need vivs! i only have a small house lol!
:lol2:


----------



## Wrench (Feb 9, 2010)

Good on you for taking these two in, I don't think anyone can criticise you for keeping them together if they are both fine esp. since you took these in and rehomed them. As long as you are keeping them both healthy, which I am sure you are, then it's a great thing you are doing and I hope it all works out.


----------



## lizard di (Jun 15, 2010)

Wrench said:


> Good on you for taking these two in, I don't think anyone can criticise you for keeping them together if they are both fine esp. since you took these in and rehomed them. As long as you are keeping them both healthy, which I am sure you are, then it's a great thing you are doing and I hope it all works out.


 

thank you wrench, i have fostered 4 bearded dragons and these two and am happy to do it especiallywhen i see the state of them when they get to me. these were as skinny as a piece of paper and wouldnt have survived much longer, im just glad that i can take these animals and give them a decnt life and they not suffering anymore, it really annoys me though when people havent got a clue and then when the animal nearly dead they give them up. i think owning reptiles needs to be regulated from pet shops tbh and only sold to people who either know what they are doing or have research it properly.

im sure everything will work out fine, bless ya.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

This is, indeed, a tricky one! i think we should always remember that reptiles are very different to us and that we often interpret their behaviour as if they do think like us.
Despite the fact that they are from different continents, there is no reason why these two species can't live together (after all, we can't be sure that they know what they are!). Neither species is naturally agressive. However, is it worth taking the risk? They are perfectly OK on their own. In the wild, they will spend most of their lives as solitary animals. So, I have to agree with the earlier posts, i think, that it is probably best to separate them, if you can.


----------



## astunner69 (Feb 27, 2010)

all i'll say is i'v read numerous books that have said it's ok to put basalisks and water dragons together, but as with any reps keep an eye on them and be prepaired to seperate if needs be, but at the end of the day that's the same case with all reps even beardies and leos.

are these going to be available for rehoming then? if so what's yor location and which rspca center is it goin through?


----------



## lizard di (Jun 15, 2010)

astunner69 said:


> all i'll say is i'v read numerous books that have said it's ok to put basalisks and water dragons together, but as with any reps keep an eye on them and be prepaired to seperate if needs be, but at the end of the day that's the same case with all reps even beardies and leos.
> 
> are these going to be available for rehoming then? if so what's yor location and which rspca center is it goin through?


 
I have separated them now just to be on the safe side, i had a spre viv. yes there are two beardies left which are constantly lay eggs at the mo, and the basilisk is up for rehoming but the water dragon might be going on the weekend. im in stamford lincs if your interested then pm me and we can sort summat. the rspca are happy for me to find homes for them as long as i make sure they are going someone who is experienced. :2thumb:


----------



## Garr garr (Mar 10, 2021)

lizard di said:


> they have been together for quite a while and do snuggle up together i hope they wont be tooo sad!!! lol bless them
> 
> thank you


Separating them could end up in a result of a broken heart if they’re getting along I would leave them alone especially if they’re snuggling with each other you do know that a Chinese water Dragon and a female Jesus Christ lizard look exactly the same almost might wanna do some more research


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Garr garr said:


> Separating them could end up in a result of a broken heart if they’re getting along I would leave them alone especially if they’re snuggling with each other you do know that a Chinese water Dragon and a female Jesus Christ lizard look exactly the same almost might wanna do some more research


Reptiles do not have broken hearts if separated. They are solitary by nature. 'Snuggling with each other' is probably only happening as they are trying to keep warm.


----------

